# Father's day first fatty



## saxyjaz (Jun 21, 2016)

I've learned so much reading the posts on here, thank you all! Thought I'd add how my first fatty went. 

The wife asked what I wanted for Father's day dinner. I told her I wanted to roll and smoke a fatty. Of course she was a little concerned at first, but after explaining g further what I meant and that I was not asking to do anything illegal she calmed down.







All the ingredients ready to roll! 






The meat mixture: 1 lb ground beef, 1 lb ground pork, onions, parsley, BBQ rub (Steven Raichlin's), worcestersire, 2 eggs,  1 Cup bread crumbs. Mixed up and spread in a 2 gallon ziploc






Spread Swiss cheese and mushrooms on top, then rolled it up and sent to refrigerator to refirm up. 






Weaved the bacon






Rolled it all in saran wrap to form it into a better log, refrigerated overnight






Smoked it in the MES at 275 for 3 hours alternating hickory and Applewood chips. I was happy with the eye test so far. Let it rest for 20 minutes before slicing, it was a long 20 minutes. 






First slice into heaven!  













I can say I will definitely be doing this again. So freaking delicious! I posted on Facebook and already have requests from friends and family to bring one to the 4th of July gatherings. I'll be happy to oblige. 




Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 21, 2016)

That looks perfect


----------



## b-one (Jun 21, 2016)

First of many would be my guess!:drool


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 21, 2016)

Man, your first will be hard to top because it looks perfect!  The bacon is beautifully cooked.  Points for sure!!!


----------



## canuck38 (Jun 21, 2016)

Randy


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 22, 2016)

SJ, Excellent job on your first !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2016)

Great job on your first try!

Looks like you have been doing these for years!!

Points!

Al


----------



## saxyjaz (Jun 22, 2016)

c farmer said:


> That looks perfect



Thank you


----------



## saxyjaz (Jun 22, 2016)

b-one said:


> First of many would be my guess!:drool



For sure, this will be a regular for entertaining.


----------



## saxyjaz (Jun 22, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Man, your first will be hard to top because it looks perfect!  The bacon is beautifully cooked.  Points for sure!!!



Thank you. I was surprised that at 275 the bacon got as crispy as it did, I might still try broiling or grilling next time to crisp it up a bit more, though I'll have to balance not over cooking.


----------



## saxyjaz (Jun 22, 2016)

canuck38 said:


> :Looks-Great:      :points:
> 
> Randy



Thanks for the points!


----------



## saxyjaz (Jun 22, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job on your first try!
> 
> Looks like you have been doing these for years!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al. Gotta say your posts and advice to others on here are so helpful. I'm loving this site for all the ideas and years of experience, it's great for a newbie like me. Thanks for the points.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 23, 2016)

Can I be your friend?  

That looks awesome!


----------



## saxyjaz (Jun 23, 2016)

Uncle Eddie said:


> Can I be your friend?
> 
> That looks awesome!


Uncle Eddie - you're welcome anytime - just bring beer!!!


----------



## sauced (Jul 1, 2016)

Wow...that looks amazing!!! Great job, for the first time!!


----------



## disco (Jul 3, 2016)

Fabulous fatty, friend! My first one didn't look this good.

Points!

Disco


----------



## saxyjaz (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you Disco - I was so pleased with this first attempt I just did a Triple Fatty Throw down for a 4th of July gathering this past weekend. 





all of you guys on here that have posted many many instructional threads are making this easy for a newbie like me to look good - so Thank you for putting your experience out there for everyone!





Saxyjaz


----------



## scooterjam (Jul 5, 2016)

Damn, I like that rolling it Saran Wrap for a better shape and into the fridge......very nice.   Excellent sustenance there I'm telling ya!!!!!


----------



## mikew999 (Jul 10, 2016)

What kind of internal temp should I be looking for?


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 10, 2016)

MikeW999 said:


> What kind of internal temp should I be looking for?


 I go for 160 - my wife doesn't want to see pink, albeit fully cooked, burger.  Takes about 60 to 70 minutes at 225F.


----------



## saxyjaz (Jul 10, 2016)

Scooterjam said:


> Damn, I like that rolling it Saran Wrap for a better shape and into the fridge......very nice.   Excellent sustenance there I'm telling ya!!!!!


Thanks Scooterjam. Cannot claim that as an original idea though, I saw someone else on here do it. It does really shape it up nice.


----------



## saxyjaz (Jul 10, 2016)

Uncle Eddie said:


> I go for 160 - my wife doesn't want to see pink, albeit fully cooked, burger.  Takes about 60 to 70 minutes at 225F.


Mine have taken quite a bit longer, but they were pretty big. I just did 3 of them over the 4th (for a party) that probably ended up being about 4 lbs each (1lb beef, 1lb pork, 1.5 lbs bacon weave and stuffing stuff) and they took about 3.5 hours at 250ish to get to 160 IT. 
I've got the same issues with the wife not liking pink. Took me a while to convince her that the smoke ring on these (which looked pinkish) was not raw meat... Lol, she gets it now.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 11, 2016)

Saxyjaz said:


> Mine have taken quite a bit longer, but they were pretty big. I just did 3 of them over the 4th (for a party) that probably ended up being about 4 lbs each (1lb beef, 1lb pork, 1.5 lbs bacon weave and stuffing stuff) and they took about 3.5 hours at 250ish to get to 160 IT.
> I've got the same issues with the wife not liking pink. Took me a while to convince her that the smoke ring on these (which looked pinkish) was not raw meat... Lol, she gets it now.


Correction - mine took about 3 hours.  I was reporting  accidentally on my 6-oz. ground chuck beer can burgers.


----------



## mikew999 (Jul 11, 2016)

Going to try one soon.


----------



## mikew999 (Jul 21, 2016)

And done. Very good. Just simple ground beef with some spices, onion and green pepper, and cheese stuffing. We all liked it, except 10 year old daughter. But some days she would say she didn't like ambrosia, delivered by Zeus himself, so I am taking her rejection with a grain of salt.













Fatty.jpg



__ mikew999
__ Jul 21, 2016


----------



## saxyjaz (Jul 21, 2016)

MikeW999 said:


> And done. Very good. Just simple ground beef with some spices, onion and green pepper, and cheese stuffing. We all liked it, except 10 year old daughter. But some days she would say she didn't like ambrosia, delivered by Zeus himself, so I am taking her rejection with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice lookin fatty right there. Simple is sometimes great!


----------

